# Perfume compliment :-)



## joytheobscure (Nov 5, 2005)

What perfumes have you been complimented on??  My husband for the first time EVER complimented my perfume in a roundabout guy kind of way, LOL- he said it smelled "Manly" but he thought it smelled good- so funny - he is the guy who thinks Exclamation is the sexiest scent on earth and hates strong florals and anything with rose in it makes him sneeze.    He actually likes my CK euphoria- woo hoo- ten years of marriage and finally a winning perfume --  I've also had quite a few comments about this fragrance at work by two or three people and I've only had it two weeks.   

What perfumes have you been complimented on?????


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 5, 2005)

Victoria's Secret - Halo
Ralph - Ralph Lauren


----------



## Scrangie (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been complimented on Pink Sugar, Hypnotic Poision and all the Philosophy fragrances.

It seems that I get complemented mostly on the foody ones... "Mmm, you smell like cookies!"

That's okay... I like smelling like cookies!  ^_^


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_I've been complimented on Pink Sugar, Hypnotic Poision and all the Philosophy fragrances.

It seems that I get complemented mostly on the foody ones... "Mmm, you smell like cookies!"

That's okay... I like smelling like cookies!  ^_^_

 
I've been complimented on Comptior Sud Pacifique-Vanille abricote - "you smell like marshmallows" LOL I like smelling like cookies too --  I'd like to try pink sugar-


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 6, 2005)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy 2
Very Irrisistable Givenchy


----------



## Scrangie (Nov 7, 2005)

Oooh CSP Vanilla Abricot is sooo yummy. I like all the CSP ones!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 7, 2005)

Pink sugar always works for me, but so does my favourite Body Shop mix (1/2 vanilla, 1/2 satsuma) - it makes me smell like an orange creamsicle!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 7, 2005)

My boyfriend loves 360 by Perry Ellis and CKs Euphoria


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 7, 2005)

angel, maybe baby, hanae mori, prada, viktor & rolf flowerbomb..


----------



## clockworkrose (Nov 7, 2005)

Amor Amor by Cacharel, Dream by Gap, random vanilla oil, random gardenia oil, I Love Love by Moschino, Chakra II by Aveda, and Sui Dreams by Anna Sui. I'm a fragrance-phile...I think when I'm older most of my money will be blown on perfume!

And I'm so obsessed with Euphoria, but it makes my mother sneeze....so I have to wait two more years til I get out of the house!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 8, 2005)

I know it just 'rings' with my body chem but Guerlain Samsara is a hot one for getting compliments. My SO has actually gone out of his way to tell me I smell so good after using Philosophy AG 3-in-1, conditioner & body emulsion.

Cacharel's Gloria got some positive but embarrassing admiration from a random guy at my former workplace. It was verging on assault, that's how much he was hogging my personal space!


----------



## user3 (Nov 10, 2005)

BeneFit Maybe Baby and Prada Prada. 
My hubby loves Maybe Baby and so many people have complimented me Prada Prada.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 14, 2005)

Burberry Brit 
Stella Cadente Miss Me


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2005)

Stella
Be Delicious 
Miami Glow


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 16, 2005)

"soo...kiss me"

i love it!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2005)

The only fragrance I ever got commented on was Santa Maria Novella Vaniglia.


----------



## melly_x (Dec 16, 2005)

Elizabeth Arden - Provactive Woman


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 16, 2005)

i LOVE cool by ralph lauren - it made one of my coworkers ask everyone who was wearing that perfume and what was it!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 16, 2005)

ralph lauren - romance
chanel - chance


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 17, 2005)

at work everyone loves the xoxo heartbeat.. whenever i wear that people ask me what it is all day


----------



## Angel~Starlet (Dec 20, 2005)

Ralph - Ralph Lauren
Miracle - Lancome
Connexion
Givenchy Hot Couture
Ghost


----------



## lil ems (Dec 26, 2005)

issey miake - le'u de issey


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

I always get compliments on D&G Light Blue..It's not even one of my favourites. Why don't people ever compliment the ones I like!?


----------



## Libertyne (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe Baby & Pink SUgar


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 4, 2006)

D&G Light Blue always gets a comment or two when I wear it.

Lately, I've been trying Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab scents and I always get people asking what I'm wearing and lots of gushing about how much they love whichever it is that I'm wearing.  Though I did have a coworker tell me one of the scents was "icky," but that's a totally different thread


----------



## lovejam (Jan 4, 2006)

My husband always compliments me when I wear Blue Hawaiian. He likes the pineapple scent (as do I).

Other people compliment me mostly when I wear Eau De 4 Reines, which is a rose perfume.

I also have a sample of Pink Sugar that I use sometimes, and people like it on me. I love it, because it smells like cotton candy. I need to get a full-sized one sometime.


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

My husband likes Prada, Shalimar, Chanel Coco Mlle(or any Chanel on me, really), Clean's Baby Girl, and Oscar de la Renta on me.

My grandmother has complimented me on Pink Sugar, Shalimar, Oscar de la Renta, and Timeless(Avon).

My mother has complimented me on Chanel No5, Prada, Pink Sugar, and Clean's Baby Girl.

Random strangers and friends: Oscar de la Renta, Prada, Shalimar, and Coco Mlle


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 10, 2006)

Victoria Secrets  Vanilla Lace perfume. Even when I'm in a club guys always ask me what I'm wearing. It's super yummy.


----------



## Landia (Jan 24, 2006)

Random strangers have commented on Yvresse and workmates on Angel Innocent.  My husband has commented on Theorema.


----------



## Cassalou (Jan 29, 2006)

RL Safari
Dior Addict
Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds


----------



## niecypiecy (Jan 29, 2006)

I have gotten compliments on Aquolina Pink Sugar, B&BW Chocolate Fondue, Benefit Maybe Baby, Healing Garden Wild Honey, Yves Rocher Vanilla Bourbon and when I was wearing a sample of Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot.

I am dying to get a full size of the CSP Vanille Abricot and the new Aquolina Chocolovers.


----------



## Willa (Jan 31, 2006)

Cabotine de Grès - Everybody tells me I smell good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, its a guy magnet.

Hugo Boss Intense Glitter edition


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 1, 2006)

Armani Mania. Everytime I hope in a cab the cabbie wants to buy it for his "wife."

Any summer Escada Fragrance (Sexy Graphiti, Island Kiss, Tropical Punch, etc.) That my "I'm going to the club and getting hit on all night" perfume.


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 22, 2006)

Angel - I get random comments, which is nice but sometimes it scares me. I ran into an ex-boyfriend a couple of weeks ago and he told me that everytime he would go past a department store that had a display of Angel he would think of me..


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bohogirl* 
_Angel - I get random comments, which is nice but sometimes it scares me. I ran into an ex-boyfriend a couple of weeks ago and he told me that everytime he would go past a department store that had a display of Angel he would think of me.._

 

actually that's a great compliment. I used to go in to my dry cleaners and he could be in the back of the room and call out...Hi Barbara! because he knew my scent- Lauren- and since the doors were open  the wind would send the scent all the way back. A signature scent for me at the time. I have a lot of compliments when wearing it.

I wear Turquoise and my best friend says...God girl! You smell wonderful!"


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 4, 2006)

I find VS Love Spell perfume to be a little too much, but whenever I use the shampoo and conditioner, I get a ton of compliments on the way my hair smells.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 24, 2006)

I usually get compliments on DKNY Woman (which is sadly discontinued), D&G Light Blue and Carolina Herrera 212 Sexy.


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 24, 2006)

VS Love Spell (every single time I wear it)
Romance-Ralph Lauren


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Chanel - Chance
Nina Ricci - Premier Jour
Armani - Aqua di Gio


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Apr 3, 2006)

VS- Amber Romance


----------



## exoticgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

fantasy by britney spears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




miss dior cherie(this is what i love the most) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



escada pacific paradise


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 24, 2006)

Burberry Brit, hands down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it! I have one classmate, now a good friend, who confessed to looking foward to seeing if I was wearing it every time I came into the class.


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 24, 2006)

MAC Turquatic and Violetrix, Chanel Chance, and Thierry Muegler Angel


----------



## asraicat (Apr 24, 2006)

boucheron "trouble"
dior "hypnotic"
dior "addict"


----------



## SingleWinged (May 1, 2006)

MAC Turquatic
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Burberry Brit
Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio

Every single time I wear ANY of those, I get compliments. It's like a guarantee.


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

i have to say i hate all CK fragrances and Euphoria is no exception.
I have to say that my fav. fragrance is guy's: Fahrenheit by CD! It's so manly and sexy!
As for getting compliments: Summer by Kenzo; Mademoiselle by Chanel, Lacoste pour femme, Romance by Ralph Lauren (...)


----------



## britaniefaith (May 3, 2006)

love spell by victoria's secret
halo by victoria's secret
rockin' rio by escada

those are the top 3 that I almost always am complimented on when wearing.


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 3, 2006)

Thierry Mugler Angel has definitely gotten me the most compliments from random strangers...Others:

DKNY Be Delicious
Armani Mania for men (I stole my boyfriend's and everybody wanted to know what I was wearing, it was very strange)
Bvlgari BLV (hands down my personal favourite..ever)


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

I always get complimented on Stila's Jade Blossom, its quite light but people seem to like it.


----------



## faifai (Jun 11, 2006)

-Pink Sugar (well, the Suds and Light dupe)
-BPAL's Szepasszony, Nuclear Winter, Sugar Cookie
-Body Shop Vanilla (they have since reformulated it, so it's not as good now)
-Eclat du Arpege


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 11, 2006)

ultraviolet by paco rabanne.

it was the only thing i wore for a few years- i guess its my signature fragrance


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Believe it or not people stop me constantly when i wear aromatics elixer. I wasted so much $$ on other fragrances.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 12, 2006)

I always get compliments on my *Poison* (I've been told many people Poison just doesn't smell on them the way it does on me...people say I have just the "right" body chemistry for it..lol).

I also get comps. on *Opium* (getting down to the end of my bottle..need to buy a new one!).


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been getting lots of compliments from both men and women on my new Bulgari Rouge.  Some popular fragrances don't work w/ my chemistry.  Another one I always get compliments on is Versace Woman.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 19, 2006)

DKNY Be Delicious, L'Occataine Vanilla(the older formula) and more then anything else, a $13 vanilla/musk perfume oil I picked up at Whole foods. My cheapest yet most universally liked fragrance!


----------



## girlstar (Sep 19, 2006)

It's not exactly perfume, but one morning I used Lush's Joy of Jelly Shower Jellie in the shower, and my boyfriend told me my skin smelled amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And when I use Biolage shampoo+conditioner, everyone always says I smell really good.


----------



## joyousdays (Sep 19, 2006)

cynthia rowslye, fresh flower scent~


----------



## user79 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been asked what I'm wearing & complimented on these perfumes:

Armani - Aqua di Gio Women
Nina Ricci - Premier Jour (by several people, 1 bought the same perfume afterward)
Chanel - Chance


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 20, 2006)

Burberry London


----------



## bambieyez06 (Sep 20, 2006)

Marc Jacobs.. my BF bought it for me a few years ago and always requests it, I get a ton of compl. at work, but my mom thinks it horrible.. she doesn't like the gardenia scent..

My personal favorite is the new Hilary Duff,with love .. now thats a stopper! I was at the grocery store and the check out guy said, you smell so good, what is it, I want to buy it for my girlfriend... I don't know if that was suppost to be a compl. but I blushed and told him, he was a hottie.. It's a scent thats really good for the office too, its calm and I get a few ppl who ask, and there like really? Hilary Duff... 
Hey! I'm still a kid... 21 OCT 3RD!! YAYAYAY!


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 20, 2006)

burberry london 
hypnotic poison by CD
glamourous by RL
Midnight Lolita lempicka


----------



## divaster (Sep 23, 2006)

360 by Perry Ellis. I was working as a blackjack dealer and I actually had someone tip me and tell me to use it to buy more perfume because it smelled so good. I actually bought it in the first place because a woman playing at my table was wearing it and I had to ask her what it was. Though I have about 8 other perfumes, that is still my go to scent. I've also been complimented on Marc Jacobs.


----------



## sharyn (Sep 26, 2006)

I got a lot of compliments on "Addict" by Dior and "Sun" by Jil Sander. No one ever says a thing about Chance (Chanel), tough it's my favourite and I use it all the time... I never got a single compliment while wearing it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 saaaad!


----------



## Katja (Oct 17, 2006)

*Escada Magnetism - lots of compliments.
Armani Mania
Nanette Lepore original
Thierry Muegler Innocent Angel
Ralph Lauren Ralph
Escada Sentiment (my boyfriend adores this one)*


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 9, 2006)

GAP So Pink
I Love Love by Moschino
COCO Chanel


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 9, 2006)

Chanel Chance & Coco Mademoiselle
Marc Jacobs 
Armani's Acqua di Gio


----------



## Uchina (Nov 15, 2006)

In my experience guys love Lush's Flying Fox and Dior's Addict.


----------



## ette (Nov 16, 2006)

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## freckles (Nov 16, 2006)

Very Irresistable by Givenchy (My kids at work love it)
D&G Light Blue


----------



## labwom (Nov 16, 2006)

I get compliments on my Victoria's Secret perfumes a ton but the weirdest is this Avon spray I've had for years. I spray it on when I'm in a hurry sometimes. It's called Spring petals and I want more but I can't find it anywhere! I found the lotions on Ebay but I want the Spray and I think they have stopped making it! How sad.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 19, 2006)

I love to wear Pink Sugar, and surprisingly everytime I wear it people ask me what it is, and compliment it. I wasn't sure if they'd think it was too sweet, but they love it.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 19, 2006)

True Love
Lolita Lempicka
Mary Kay's Dreams lotion

Men and women have complimented me on these three.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 19, 2006)

I've had compliments from wearing Lush Karma perfume. It smells like patchouli and orange...like a glamorous hippy


----------



## loveinexcess (Nov 20, 2006)

I got compliments when I'm wearing:

DKNY Red Delicious
GUESS - Gold


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 20, 2006)

Marc Jacobs - my fiancee picked it and it's definitely a winner!  I've had several people ask me what I was wearing.


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

Chanel - Chance...probably the only one I've ever been complimented on


----------



## Niki (Nov 30, 2006)

My Boyfriend loves Live by J.Lo


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been complimented on: (+++ meaning multiple compliments)

*Rockin' Rio by Escada*  <--baymates love this one and use my Rockin' Rio lotion all the time.
*Ralph by Ralph Lauren*
*Amor Amor by Cacharel* +++ <--EVERYONE AND THEIR MOM stops to ask me what this one is.
*Bamboo by Oscar De La Renta* +++ <--Husband and Husband's best friends love this one!
*Juicy by Juicy Couture* <--Husband loves this one!
*Aquadisiac by MAC * +++ <--Gym friends love this one.
*Magnetism by Escada*  +++ <--Husband's favorite, and all my Smashbox Artists love it.
*Laila by Laila
Original by Nanette Lepore* (Pink bottle)

LOL it's because I work right next to the perfume counter so I constantly try new stuff.  I wish i could have all of these!


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 7, 2006)

Hypnotic Poison and HM Butterfly, the men like those. 
Also, once I was wearing a vanilla-spice body butter (can't remember the name) and my male friend smelled it and said, "you smell like cinnamon rolls! can I eat you?"


----------



## Alesha (Dec 7, 2006)

I get complimented on a regular basis when I wear Victoria's Secret- Heavenly. People are always like "You smell delicious..mmm!!"

I also wear VS Love Spell Body Spray or Lancome Miracle So Magic and get complimented on how well they work with my pheremones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heh


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

My boss really likes Beyond paradise and Ralph on me.
My boyfriend likes it when I wear Versace a Time for Energy.


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

My bf goes _crazy_ when I wear Hypnotic Poison - it's the perfume I was wearing when we met so every time he smells it, he thinks of me (very sweet of him!)...

I was in a waiting room once wearing Pink Sugar and a lady walks into the room and exclaimed loudly "who's baking cookies?? Smells delicious!" hehe.


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2006)

Euphoria by Calvin Klein, Hypnose by Lancome, Live Luxe by Jlo

And I got this one comment once on my Fantasy by Britany Spears (Suprisingly) This one customer I had while I was working on stock was following me around for a while telling me I smelled really good, he sorta creeped me out o_o;;


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 23, 2006)

euphoria calvin clein
turquatic mac
pinksugar aqualina


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_euphoria calvin clein
turquatic mac
pinksugar aqualina_

 
woops i meant calvin Klein


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

My signature scent is *Comptoir Sud Pacifque Vanille Abricot*, I get a lot of compliments on it. The funniest ever was when I lived in Wyoming I went to the movie theater to pre-purchase tickets (there was nothing else to do there so they would always sell out) and the woman that worked there started freaking out and was like "Oh my god! Oh my god you smell so good! You small like cotton candy!" and then she made this teenage boy that worked there come over to smell me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she was like "Doesn't she smell good??? Doesn't she smell like cotton candy??? I want to take a bite out of you!" it was very awkward. Then later that night when I went back for the movie the teenage boy announced "There's the cotton candy girl!"
I was very flattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to wear *Magentism* and people loved that one too. People would always ask what it was. I'm took stuck on my Vanille Abricot though so i gave my Magnetism to my boyfriend's sister.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 30, 2006)

Dior's Hypnotic Poison.  Whenever I wear it, someone asks me about it!


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dior Hypnotic Poison, Pink Sugar, Dior Addict, Prada and Gucci Rush are DH's favorite...women usually compliment me on Moschino's I Love Love and Cynthia Rowley.  

Many people also compliment me when I've worn Nude by Bill Blass...it's a cheapy fragrance I found at a drugstore...men really seem to like it...a lot!!


----------



## bernice (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm definitely one for D&G light blue but I also love Noah by Cacharel.. yummo.. Anything that has a sandlewood undertone..


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Euphoria by Calvin Klein, Hypnose by Lancome, Live Luxe by Jlo

And I got this one comment once on my Fantasy by Britany Spears (Suprisingly) This one customer I had while I was working on stock was following me around for a while telling me I smelled really good, he sorta creeped me out o_o;;_

 
a similar thing happened to me!  I was wearing Fantasy, and while waited on this guy he wouldn't leave my register and kept telling me I smelled good. He was also really creepy.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

ava luxe loukhoum


----------



## jenii (Jan 7, 2007)

My father-- who is notoriously stingey with the compliments-- actually complimented me when I was wearing Stella McCartney.


----------



## meihwa (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool Water, Perfume Oils from The Body Shop in Mango and Freesia, MAC MV4, Laila, Jessica McClintock, Mambo, J'Adore, Cashmere Mist, Marc Jacobs......the ones I really like I never get noticed.  It is always something someone else has chosen for me.  Go Figure....


----------



## Nadine (Jan 21, 2007)

Wish by Chopard. Most compliments come from men.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Women compliment me wearing Pink Sugar.  Men and women comment on BCBG Sexy.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

Lots of compliments when I wear D&G 'Light Blue' & Lucky's 'Number 6'


----------



## liv (Jan 26, 2007)

*Vera Wang Princess
*Lolita Lempicka
*Marc Jacobs
*D&G Light Blue...although I am tiring of this one since so many girls wear it.


----------

